# GSA (Green Spot Algae)



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I'm noticing an increase in GSA in my 55 gallon tank with 130 PC light saltwater bulbs. I know its a result of my adding regular flourish, my question is whats the best way to get it off the glass? What is the best way to rid my tank of it? And prevent it?
Lastly, I heard that adding flourish excel will help with some algae issues would it help here?
Thank you
Matt


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

u need to dose macros as well as micros. ie: Nitrogen, K, P This will help your plants outcompete the algae for the nutrients. Also you need a co2 source for the tank, Excel is one option. A Pressurized co2 system is a much better option.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 19, 2008)

Dosing phosphate will help you dramatically.

I don't agree with thefishmanlives with regards to plants outcompeting algae for nutrients. I tend to think that algae usually surfaces as an indication to some type of inballance.

GSA = Low phosphates
GDA = Low CO2
BBA = Low CO2
Staghorn = Low CO2
Hair = Low CO2 (possibly too much iron in the tank) 
BGA = Low Nitrates, bad water circulation, introduced from other source

Dosing excell generally will not help with GSA. Dosing phosphates will though. You do have a fairly signifigant amount of light over your tank. You should be dosing macro ferts as well as micros, and you probably could use some CO2 injection as thefishmanlives stated. I do agree with him that pressurized is the way to go.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

What product do they sell at petsmart that would help be add phosphates to my tank. I am not yet ready to get into the hole diy / presurized co2 stuff yet. i'm going to purchase some excel and a phosphate and continue with all the regular flourish. And according to you guys i'll eventually reach a balance and have better luck with the GSA?
Thanks


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

two things contribute to GSA low phosphate and high light/ too long of a photo period. they do not sell phosphate at petsmart or petco. what you need it mono potassium phosphate you can order it at www.aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have deep pockets you can buy Flourish phosphorous for phosphate, Flourish nitrogen for nitrate and Flourish potassium for potassium. If you are lucky a LFS near you may stock them, but you have to be pretty lucky. As Jazzlvr said, buying dry ferts is a far, far better and cheaper way to go.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you don't want to order dry ferts and pay shipping, you can always get Fleet Enema from a pharmacy (WalMart, etc) for a phosphate source and some Stump Remover from Lowe's (Greenlight or Spectracide) as a Nitrate/Potassium source. I used these for about two years when I first started my 75g and they work well. 

If your tank is heavily stocked and you feed heavily you may be able to skip the Fleets and stump remover. Flourish Excel will probably help as well. Given your lighting, a carbon source is more than likely needed but if you start adding Excel you will probably need the Fleet and stump remover.

How long are your lights on? Cleaning the glass and reducing you photoperiod a couple of hours may be all you need to do to eliminate the GSA.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a ton of GSA growing on rocks in tank and I currently have 2 phosphate sponges to take out the phosphates from the tap water (I had the water tested and said it was dangerous for the fish?) Should I be leaving the phosphates in the tank to help it combat GSA or is it a completely different phosphate.

72 Gallon Plant Tank - 9.5 hours at 3.6 wpg 
CO2 is roughly 15-20 ppm
I use Excel and Excel Flourish.

Ever since the CO2 was added a couple weeks ago, the water has become green significantly, although the algae growth has decreased on the glass itself.

I posted this here cause I thought it was related. Should I create a new thread?

*EDIT*

I went ahead and just turned off the CO2, dosed some Flourish and covered the tank in towels for a blackout to kill the green water. We'll see how the GSA is doing, how will microswords do with no light heh?


----------

